# chevy truck is very sluggish in reverse



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

HI everyone, 

I just noticed that when my truck is in reverse its very slow. 

Its a 1996 chevy 2500 4x4, 6.5 turbo. 

It still goes into gear but when pressing the gas pedal, makes more noise than anything. 

Goes into reverse, but drives very slow no matter how much gas you give it. 

Any help is appreciated. 

I did notice a few days ago, that when I put it in revery and pressed the gas pedal, there was a grinding noise (more of a vibration) from the front of the truck. 
I thought it was the front end issues. 

As of tonight, no more vibration issues however this very sluggish driving issue. 

Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

so when you put it in r,,,,is there a delay?? not really understanding the sluggish part???


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Sounds to me like R is slipping.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your input. 

When I put the truck in reverse, it engages as normal. 
Doesnt really take any longer to feel the gear engaging. 

The problem Im having is that while in reverse,, when I go to press the gas, the truck is just very slow (moving). 
Doesnt go any faster when I press on the gas pedal. it only revs higher, but just rolls. 

This just started happening a few days ago. 

Thanks again !


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I think you got some internal trans issues. How many miles on the trans?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like reverse is slipping, time for a rebuild.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Does it sound/feel like it's revving freely, or like it's making lots of power and struggling? Besides slipping transmission, I imagine it could also be messed up drum auto-adjusters braking hard in reverse.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Rev is slipping. Need to rebuild ASAP


----------

